# Cracked Eggs



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Sometimes when we go to the coop to fetch out our eggs we find a broken or cracked egg.
Since chickens are so fond of sh!!ting on everything I won't eat a cracked egg.
When we find a cracked, shat upon egg we usually chuck 'em in the woods for the other critters to enjoy.
Today when two cracked eggs were being thrown into the woods my youngest son Jonah asked very inquisitively and with a bit of hope in his voice...
"Will chickens grow where those eggs landed??" 
I don't know about you, but that's some funny stuff right there.
The boys and I plant a lot of seeds together and wait for the new growth, so I thought it was a very natural question, but I howled when he said it.
It's like the time I told him orange seeds will grow in your belly if you swallow them... after he swallowed one. Boy was he nervous.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

So which came first? The chicken or the egg. lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ahahaa. Kid's talk are very interesing. sometimes we can't answer their questions. Did they ask how babies come?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

e~shot said:


> ahahaa. Kid's talk are very interesing. sometimes we can't answer their questions. Did they ask how babies come?


Not yet. But I keep waiting.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i wouldnt chuck the eggs into the woods, itll entice forest animals to raid the coop . only chickens im used to seeing around here are the fighting kind, **** them blades that are put on are effing sharp !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> So which came first? The chicken or the egg. lol


Everyone knows the rooster came first!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Too funny! Like you said, smart question if you think about it, but hilarious at first blush.

I'm with Imp about the cracked eggs though. You get a **** in the neighborhood that develops a taste for eggs and you will have pure he11 keeping him from tearing up the coop. They can be unbelievably destructive. It's almost like they tear stuff up just out of frustration if they can't get what they want, kind of like politicians and small children.

A big old boar **** is only good for the skin, and that's really only worth messing with in the middle of winter. Younger ones are highly valued by some folks for dinner. The guy that runs my yard crew will give me $20 off mowing my lawn for a dressed '**** as long as it's either a female or a fairly small male.


----------

